# Want to buy 3cyl johnson/evinrude



## Xterminator GT (Jul 11, 2012)

looking for a good used 3 cylinder johnson or evinrude. would like to have a jet on it but not a deal breaker. long shaft and the 56cu in


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 13, 2012)

Did yours go bang or just looking for another one?


----------



## Xterminator GT (Jul 13, 2012)

No a buddy of mine is looking for one and im trying to help him. He's got a 50 two cyl but needs more power for gigging season


----------

